# My vet recommends amputation, I'm on the fence...



## KLG771 (Nov 30, 2011)

I found a little black kitten (Izzy) limping outside of my house in a bush this past September. I originally thought he had broken his leg somehow, so I brought him to an emergency animal hospital since it was a Sunday afternoon. After x-rays, blood tests etc, they told me his injury was a brachial plexus of his front leg. They said it may or may not get better with time. He also was very anemic because of a bad case of fleas, which I had them treat him for.

I called around to see if he had an owner who was looking for him, but no one had reported a black kitten missing. He has been with me ever since and his injury has never gotten any better. The vet recommended, when I brought him in for shots, that he have his leg amputated when he has his surgery to be neutered. (the surgery is supposed to happen very very soon)

I have been struggling with this decision and I'm not sure if he should have his leg amputated. He does put weight on it when walking, he uses it to clean himself and to get up on the sofa and in my bed. The only problem he's had with it was in October when he developed a sore on the paw from dragging it. I put antibiotic ointment on it three times a day until the sore healed. The sore hasn't returned since, but I know it could. I want to make sure I'm making the right decision for Izzy and that he will be happy. I'm so afraid of how traumatic the surgery will be for him, not psychologically, but physically. It brings me back to the first month I had him and he was so sick that I would just hold him and carrying him around because he was so weak from the anemia. I don't want to put him through that again and it breaks my heart to think I might have to.

I have read some other posts about how well 3 legged cats get around, I've even watched the videos of them getting around, running etc., and I've been researching and researching. I just want to know if anyone else here has had a cat that had a similar injury and what they did. I'm completely torn, because like I said he uses the leg. If anyone could help me with some advice it would be appreciated soooo much.


----------



## savannahfan (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear you have to make such a difficult decision and I wish I could offer any useful advice but I'm afraid I wouldn't even know where to start. All I can say is that Izzy is very lucky to have such a caring owner and that whatever decision you make I am sure he will make the best use of what he has and live a happy life. Animals have a way of coping regardless and as long as he's loved I'm sure he'll be happy.

I wish you and Izzy all the best.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I can offer my experience. Sully mangled his leg as a kitten and was found as a stray with that injury, very similar to your story. The leg was amputated when he was neutered at 4 months of age. That afternoon he had already learned how to balance and groom himself (it was his left front leg he lost) He never looked back or seemed to miss his leg. He gets around great. My one caution would be that you not allow him to get overweight as it can cause to much strain. 

My other word of advise if you amputate would be to make sure the vet takes the entire leg, including the shoulder blade. The vet I used left sully's shoulder blade which drops to a sharp point that he lands on sometimes and cries out. 

I also work for a vet, and we recently did a surgery on an adult cat, 5 years old, that was hit by a car and had a bracheal plexis injury. She too did not regain full function so we amputated. She came back for a recheck 2 days later and hopped off the exam table to explore the room as if nothing ever happened.

Cats are amazingly resilient. Of course, he will have to be an indoor only kitty. And I would recommend NOT declawing him for many reason, the most of which he will really need the claws on his remaining front leg to get around.

Good luck! and thanks for rescuing that sweet kitten! I'm forever grateful to the gentleman who resuced my sully and brought him to the emergency clinic where I worked. He's my best buddy now, and I never would have known the joys of loving him if it hadn't been for the kindness of a stranger.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I too have seen cats recover very quickly from leg amputations. It's amazing how quickly they can adapt. I think it's something you need to go over all pros and cons with the vet and make sure it is a vet you trust and are happy with.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Caring For An Amputee is another person's story of their kitten who had to have a leg amputated. 

Clover, my cat, also had to have a leg amputated. I don't know why, or when, when she found and adopted me, it was obvious it was done long ago. She gets around just fine as well


----------

